# Dumping udev

## A.S. Pushkin

I find udev more trouble than it is worth. hal may be in the same category. Yes, it means more effort to actually mount a disk, but I  find it clearer. The question I have is can I simply eliminate both hal and udev and return to some simpler linux or do a cause major problems?

Thanks.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

A.S. Pushkin,

You can dump udev and go back to a static /dev

hal is already depreciated. Xorg-1.8.0 no longer needs it, its moved to udev but you can still have a full manual xorg.conf, so its not needed there.

There used to be a MAKEDEV script that created all the static nodes you could ever want in /dev but its not in my current Gentoo install. You can't run this while udev is active as udev makes its /dev in tmpfs (RAM) and you need your static /dev on disk.

Back from Ubuntu already?

We knew you would come  :)

----------

